# Getting ready



## tel (Apr 10, 2010)

This weekend is the last frantic burst getting ready for the display next weekend. I've identified 8 engines to take along, and my enginering pard will be bringing another 5 or 6 - should be enough to keep us busy with the two boilers.

Today, a bunch of adaptors so that we can be sure his engines will fit my set-up, probably more than needed, but better to have to many than not enough.

Doesn't look much for an afternoon's work


----------



## bentprop (Apr 10, 2010)

HHHHMMMMMMM,lets see,9 adapters.I would take probably 1 hour to make 1,so there's 9 hours work for me,or 3-4 days in shop time :
Make sure you polish them up nicely,Tel.The great unwashed public like shiny things :big:


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 10, 2010)

They look quite well done Tel. Beats spending an afternoon driving to the local hardware stores in search of all those fittings in all those sizes. :bow:

I'm curious about the boilers you have to run your engines. Are these model boilers or full size? I was seriously bitten by the live steam bug at our last show.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## tel (Apr 11, 2010)

;D Nah Hans - you sort of go into auto pilot making those and they come out pretty quick, just a matter of being organised with the different drills, taps, dies etc. Sometimes I wish I had a tailstock turret when doing 'em tho'.

Phil, I have two boilers here that I use for these events - a 5" steel vertical and a 4" copper horizontal - both are capable of running 3 - 4 engines at a time on 50 psi tho' on one notable occasion I had five going on the copper one.

I'll take the soul stealer along and try to get some decent pics.

More steam pipes and a few more fittings today - think I'm all ready apart from the final packing and loading.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 11, 2010)

It seems like one never has quite enoug fittings when at a show. I am fortunate I have a place dow the street that has exelent selection of brass fittings and pipe in small sizes at least the last time i looked. 
Tin


----------



## Kermit (Apr 11, 2010)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> ...a place down the street that has excellent selection of brass fittings and pipe in small sizes at least the last time i looked.
> Tin



as the words are spoken, several small swirling vortexes appear and the fittings 'poof' , into non existence.  

signed,
The Gremlins


----------



## tel (Apr 17, 2010)

Hoo boy! 1 day down and one to go - and I'm about totally knackered already.

My buddy, Dick, chats to an onlooker, while my grandson Caleb tends the boiler.





Caleb has it all under control.


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 17, 2010)

That Caleb is a smart lookin' lad, Tel. Looks like a fun time.

Dean


----------



## putputman (Apr 17, 2010)

Tel, I hope you are not too busy at the show to take a lot of pictures. Looking forward to seeing your display & others.


----------



## tmuir (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice.
I wish I had somewhere I could run my engines for the public.

Need to one day go down to the history village near me and speak to them to see if they want a 'steam day'


----------



## Cedge (Apr 18, 2010)

Tony
Go for it. the worst that can happen is they say no. That sort of inquiry has a way of getting something going because they never knew it was available to them. We steam collectors are not easy to find, so few know we, or our engines, even exist to be invited. I suspect you'll be well received, but take along a couple of samples to get their attention.

Steve


----------



## tel (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, just back from day 2 and, quite frankly I"m glad it's over, been a tiring weekend. Unfortunately I didn't get time to do much in the way of photography, not that there was a lot of 'our' sort of thing there anyway. I did manage a few shots of the IC engines on display outside the pavilion - I'll get those sorted and posted a little later.

All in all tho', it was a good weekend and things went pretty well, with two major disappointments - although they had been running perfectly on air only a few days before, both the double diagonal and the no.52 flatly refused to run on steam, and no amount of adjusting or tweaking would make 'em do so. Bit more work to be done on thase yet, it seems.

The side beam and the half beam, along with all the older engines, all behaved themselves and did what was expected of them, even the 30 year old Stuart 10V slogged away manfully all weekend.


----------



## tmuir (Apr 18, 2010)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Tony
> Go for it. the worst that can happen is they say no. That sort of inquiry has a way of getting something going because they never knew it was available to them. We steam collectors are not easy to find, so few know we, or our engines, even exist to be invited. I suspect you'll be well received, but take along a couple of samples to get their attention.
> 
> Steve



I've actually just been informed by my wife I am a member there as she signed up the family a while back.
Adults are $5 to get in and kids $2 or the family can join for $19.95 for the year and my wife takes the kids there all the time as they love to play on the steam loco and fire engine there.

I should actually attend one of their committee meeting to feel it out one day.


----------



## tel (Apr 18, 2010)

As promised, so titillation for the IC blokes, all hit n miss in the 1 - 2 hp range.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Apr 18, 2010)

Tel,
Looks like you had a really nice setup plus an engineer to run it all to boot 

Thanks for posting the pictures. I know how hard it can be to get around to take pictures when you are showing your own stuff, so once again much appreciated :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------

